# Airtel vs Tata Indicom Broadband



## ilugd (Nov 23, 2006)

I am looking to get a 256 kbps broadband unlimited connection in Delhi in Hauz Khas. I have looked at two options, Airtel and Tata Indicom. Can anyone who uses any of these two services or any other services advise on which one is reliable and good. 

I am also considering using sify but some of my friends say that sify is no good.


----------



## AshishSharma (Nov 23, 2006)

I've used all three and found Airtel the best .... It's a pity they don't provide service in Sadiq Nagar so I have to live with Sify ...

I would rate them as 
1.) Airtel 
2.) Tata (They had some technical issue's but the service was ok)
3.) Sify (Only if there's nothing else .... )

BTW I am giving thought to MTNL maybe u can consider them as well ...


----------



## kalpik (Nov 23, 2006)

Airtel all the way. Tata Indicom cheat people a LOT! There was a thread here sometime back about it, just search for it. And Sify, well live without internet but please dont get Sify. Yes, they are THAT bad. MTNL is good too.


----------



## JGuru (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, Airtel is definitely better. So go for Airtel broadband.


----------



## reddick (Nov 23, 2006)

Sify Suxs...Recently i spent 1000k fr their 200 hrs. pack but d speed suxs...Now wht...i have to wait 1yr. for that  I recommemnd No one go for Dial-Up now


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 23, 2006)

Airtel Is The Best . in 256 plan at night i get the speed 50-60 kbps and even  the upload speed is same (50-60 kbps ).


----------



## Anindya (Nov 23, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how much they charge for the plan?


----------



## Sourabh (Nov 23, 2006)

If you love yourself, do not even consider Tata as your ISP.


----------



## overclocker (Nov 24, 2006)

Yeah I am gr8 supporter of Airtel connection for that issue. My opinion is go for  Airtel broadband.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 24, 2006)

Anindya said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me how much they charge for the plan?


Different area have different plan.If u r taking abt airtel plan...visit airtel site *airtelbroadband.in/tariff/tariff.htm
__________
I will also suggest Airtel.They give better response to its customers.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 24, 2006)

Go for Airtel Broadband Connection.

Tata fraudband sucks


----------



## cvvikram (Nov 24, 2006)

Airtel Broadband is damn cool and one should opt for it without any doubt...


----------



## ilugd (Nov 24, 2006)

guess airtel is better then. 

Actually i was planning to go for tata but thanks for the reviews. The guy who came from Airtel was apathetic, so i didn't like him too much. He also said that the normal speed we get is 170 kbps in the 256 kbps plan, so i was offended.

But the tata indicom guy said that we always get 256 kbps. Is he a fraud then? He was very convincing though.

Those, who do have an airtel broadband connection, could you let me know if they set up a router? Since our IT Guys at Kerala and the US are paranoid about security. I just need to explain to them.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 24, 2006)

Yeah, they would set up a router if you ask, but it will cost more  Yes the Speed in Airtel is not exactly 256 kbps, but their service rocks!


----------



## AshishSharma (Nov 24, 2006)

Yeah Tata is descent on the Speed front U get absolute 256 Kbps when the connection is working but then it doesn't work that often


----------

